# Growth on side of neck. What is it? (pics)



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I discovered this today on the side of Zeeva's neck. It's huge and I can't believe I just now discovered it :c

We are going to the vet tomorrow morning. Can anyone give me some pointers as to what it may be?

It almost made me gag. Is it a wart? Is it cancer? I'm terrified.

P.S. I did not pull it. It was already crusty with blood on it...


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Definitely go to your vet for a diagnosis, when I first looked at it, I thought of skin cancer, only because he is a light coloured dog and there more susceptible to sun damage. 

Good luck and let us know how you go.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like a keratinous cyst.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with sunflowers/or it could be a wart type growth..

My aussie gets what looks like those, they kinda pull off, I squeeze the junk out of them, and pack with vetericyn,,they are hard to really get rid of unless surgically removed,,atleast that's what I'm finding out with mine..


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

My last GSD had one and I did what Jakoda did and yes, it just returned continuously.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't panic, first of all. And how bizarre that we both found lumps at the same time? Mine looked exactly the same, and at first my vet thought it was a sebaceous cyst that had erupted. But it's really sort of a hot spot. Maybe Zeeva has the same thing - does her collar sit on that area? If it does, that's what I'm betting it is. Hugs!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Diane, Nikon gets little cysts like that on occasion and this is what I've discovered. If you can pop them out in one piece, they don't come back. I wait until it's at the surface or even started to pop on its own, then try to squeeze from underneath it. They come out whole, like a grain of rice but not as hard. There's like this weird film around the outside that keeps all the junk together. I've found that if I don't do it carefully, or do it too soon, the cyst itself pops, oozes out, I can squeeze it empty and clean it but that it *always* comes back. If I can get the whole thing out in one piece, it just scabs over but then it's gone. He's had a few ranging in size from a grain of rice to larger than a pea (those bigger ones take me a while to carefully work out without popping the outer film that seems to hold the thing together). I had one schedule for vet removal since it was the only one he ever chewed on (on his leg) but right before the exam date, I noticed it was gone so luckily we've never had to have any removed by a vet.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeva is at the vet. They said they have to excise it so they put her under and I'm hoping once it's removed it won't come back. They said we don't have to biopsy it as it doesn't look cancerous (whatever cancer looks like?). Do you think I should have it biopsied anyway? I hate to say this but the procedure and whatnot were expensive :c and if I can save money I would like to. I also don't want to cut corners...

My little girl was trembling at the vet and kept climbing on the bench to crawl behind me...but she sat nicely for the vet while he examined her growth.

I think I love our new vet = vet established! First time we've had to go since our move and I'm lucky. 

Keep us in your prayers...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Blanketback said:


> Don't panic, first of all. And how bizarre that we both found lumps at the same time? Mine looked exactly the same, and at first my vet thought it was a sebaceous cyst that had erupted. But it's really sort of a hot spot. Maybe Zeeva has the same thing - does her collar sit on that area? If it does, that's what I'm betting it is. Hugs!!!


Yes, I was thinking of you and Remy...

It is around her collar but not quite. I thought it was a hotspot too but I don't know? It's more of a large growth and I thought hotspots were more indentations than growths...?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so glad you love your new vet! And that Zeeva's there right now being taken care of. You're right, a hot spot is an open sore on their skin, rather than a growth. But what happened in my case was that he irritated his skin to the point that it oozed, and then this substance built up, and once it dried it formed a lump. His looked exactly like Zeeva's, except with dark fur.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Blanketback said:


> I'm so glad you love your new vet! And that Zeeva's there right now being taken care of. You're right, a hot spot is an open sore on their skin, rather than a growth. But what happened in my case was that he irritated his skin to the point that it oozed, and then this substance built up, and once it dried it formed a lump. His looked exactly like Zeeva's, except with dark fur.


Are you getting it biopsied? I'm debating about getting that done...


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Is yours for sure an actual growth? I guess it's hard to tell from pictures if what they have is identical, but I was convinced that mine was a growth but it wasn't. I should have saved it, drat! It sure looked like a lump in his skin though. IDK what I'd do in your shoes - but I love my vet too, and if he said that he didn't think it needed to be biopsied, then I'd trust his judgement. That's why I think having a vet you trust is so important. Especially if you're a worrier like I am, lol!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Lies, I'll have to try that,,getting down in and yanking it out..thanks for the tip

Zeeva, I would not biopsy if your vet felt it was unnecessary..I'm sure she'll be fine


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

How is Zeeva doing? I've been thinking about you two. Did your vet tell you what it was?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

She is ok. Been giving her Tramadol (sp?) in case she's in pain. Stitches come out in about a week. Vet told us what it was but I don't remember as he said not to worry. 

Here is a picture of the area the vet excised.


----------



## lhdoglover (Mar 16, 2018)

I realize this is a really old post, but if you could remember what your vet determined it was, I'd really like to know. My dog has one and I'm going to take her to the vet but trying to do some research first.

Thanks!


----------

